
Sites that block adblockers seem to be suffering - acdanger
https://thestack.com/world/2016/04/21/sites-that-block-adblockers-seem-to-be-suffering/?ref=side2
======
tradersam
> Wired’s global rank fell by 174 points to 853rd (hardly shabby) in the
> period covered, with its bounce rate rising (that’s bad) 3% to 69.60%, daily
> pageviews down 4.85% to 1.57 and daily time on site down 1% to 2.53
> (effectively no change).

Nothing really earth-shattering here.

------
ddingus
I bounce on these all the time. Most people I know do.

Give me reasonable, low infection risk ADS and I'm happy to give my attention,
and a click in return where it's meaningful to do.

I don't mind an AD. I do mind ones that cost too much, time, battery, etc...

